# IMAP - keine gesendeten Mails



## Lotty von Bohlen (28. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

habe als gehobene Halbwissende ISPConfig unter OpenSuse 10.3 64 bit auf meinem Rootserver aufgesetzt. Klappt auch ganz prima, aber.... das böse Wort ... ich habe noch ein kleines Problem mit dem Mailserver. Eingerichtet ist Courier mit maildir. Das Verzeichnisse liegt unter  /srv/www/web1/user/web1_xxxxxxxxxx .

Versenden und Empfangen klappt problemlos mit allen Benutzern. Auch die Einrichtung in externen Mailprogrammen (bei mir z.B. mail.app unter OsX) funktioniert tadelos, ebenso die Einbindung in Egroupware.

Was nicht funktioniert ist die Anzeige von Entwürfen, gesendeten Mails etc.
Keine Fehlermeldung oder so, einfach leere Ordner.

In den Logs meiner Meinung nach nichts auffälliges.

Danke für Tips , Hinweise etc. 

Lotty


----------



## Lotty von Bohlen (28. Nov. 2007)

*Workaround*

Hallo,

habe noch einmal tief in der Materie gebohrt und nun klappt es zumindest mit einem Trick. Und zwar muss ich bei der mail.app einen IMAP-Ordner-Präfix angeben = INBOX . In Egroupware muss ich ebenso explizit INBOX.Sent , INBOX.Trash und INBOX.Draft angeben.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Ispconfig so zu konfigurieren, dass dies nicht notwendig ist?

Danke sagt

Lotty


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2007)

Das hat nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun, da IMAP gernicht von ISPConfig konfiguriert wird.

Lies bitte mal, was ich hier über IMAP und Namespaces geschrieben / verlinkt habe:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=124


----------

